# Mall of America 2011



## Bryan (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.cubingusa.com/moa/ February 20th (President's Day weekend).

The mall is easily accessible via lightrail from the airport, so this is actually a competition that you could fly in in the morning and fly out afterwards.

The schedule right now is pretty tight since this is sponsored by V-Cubes and we're having all the V-Cubes events there (plus we're shorter than we normally would be due to mall hours). If you can't solve the 7x7 and 6x6 in the time limits, please don't sign up for them. No one wants to waste competition time so you can have a DNF.

Because it's going to have a lot of spectators, I'm going to keep the schedule going as much as possible, so we do have a few potential events to make sure the pipeline can be kept full.

Also, V-Cubes will be debuting their new cube there.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 16, 2010)

O cool Marbles is a sponsor. It's a cool store.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> O cool Marbles is a sponsor. It's a cool store.


 
Yup, they're the ones who are getting us the venue. Without them, it would have been much more difficult to do.


----------



## izovire (Dec 16, 2010)

This actually sounds very interesting... So I may go to this comp. 

I'd also like to check out the mall... because I'm thinking about moving to a kiosk soon... so I have more foot traffic... 

I also might organize a comp. at Colorado Mills mall... but I still need to talk to the manager >_>


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 16, 2010)

Where exactly will it be? Marbles isn't really large enough to host a comp.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 16, 2010)

Idk if i can go or not yet. I'll have to tell my dad to get off of work that day. I'm thinking a very large dogfight at A.C.E.S.?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Where exactly will it be? Marbles isn't really large enough to host a comp.


 
Best Buy Rotunda. http://prod.static.vikings.clubs.nf...MOA_21a/VikingsMOA_12--nfl_large_580_1000.jpg


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 16, 2010)

Will there be a secure location to keep our belongings or will I be carrying my backpack all day?


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 16, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Best Buy Rotunda. http://prod.static.vikings.clubs.nf...MOA_21a/VikingsMOA_12--nfl_large_580_1000.jpg


That is an awesome venue.


----------



## Jacube (Dec 16, 2010)

NICE. I'm hoping the audience is going to be huge instead of normally where it's the competitors' familys.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 16, 2010)

i may have to make an appearance.


----------



## rubiks4sale (Dec 16, 2010)

Awesome! I am definitely going!!


----------



## izovire (Dec 16, 2010)

I need to practice more big cubes then! 

Sub-5 should be easy for me now... just hope I don't pop or do stupid Dnf's...

oh, and if anybody needs spare V-7 pieces... I have them in stock... 

You can get them individually on my site... or you can simply purchase something else and I'd be glad to add a couple pieces at request.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow! This is going to be awesome! Awesome venue, awesome events, and the new V-cube! Wow! I will be there! I'm hoping for the v4


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 16, 2010)

Better get practicing. I'll be there.

EDIT: Assuming whether permits.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 16, 2010)

I really want to go. I think I might go because it's presidents day weekend.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 16, 2010)

The only downside to this is that in Wisconsin, we have school the next day. :/


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 16, 2010)

I will try to make this.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Will there be a secure location to keep our belongings or will I be carrying my backpack all day?


 
There are lockers at MoA that you can use for like a quarter of something.


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 16, 2010)

I am definantly going to this if i can. It depends if my dad can get off work or not.


----------



## Logan (Dec 16, 2010)

Awesome that we FINALLY got the venue. For sure going to this one! Very excited.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 17, 2010)

I wonder how v-cubes will react when they see everyone using old gu-hongs and v-cube mech 4x4s for solving.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 17, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I wonder how v-cubes will react when they see everyone using old gu-hongs and v-cube mech 4x4s for solving.


 
LMFAO probably gonna call in the marines.


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 17, 2010)

waitwhat....new v cube?
Also. I may be able to go to this one, probably, seeing as it doesn't interfere with robotics season.
Also also...never really got the chance to thank you, Brian, for organizing these....so...yeah...thanks 

Aaaaand Dan...you should totally come.....


----------



## maggot (Dec 17, 2010)

oooh fancy venue... fly in fly out very nice ^^; i would go, but i cant sub 5 my vcube, only my YJ ; w; joke lol


drumroll please..... new vcube is ......... 

vcube 6 AMERICA!!! now get your clicky poppy vcube 6 that you will never solve because its just a stupid sticker modification for only 55USD... plus tax of course, and shipping, because of course, we arent selling them, we just presenting them to you and we will release in a couple of years or so!!!


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 17, 2010)

I asked my mom, and I think I can go. Though she personally wants to go just to go shopping with my sister.


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 17, 2010)

New vcube better not be cheap sticker mod. That would not be ok.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 17, 2010)

What if it's the v-cubes 3 and 4, and that's why they recently got rid of the 4x4's and dayan 3x3's?


----------



## Tyson (Dec 17, 2010)

6x6 and 7x7 event sat the Mall of America 2011 competition will still be held, but in an unofficial capacity. Records from these events will not be submitted to the WCA.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 17, 2010)

uh what?


----------



## rubiksczar (Dec 18, 2010)

It's a V-CUBE event and the events are 2x2-7x7s. Usually, when it's a V-CUBE event there is the events are 5x5-7x7s. that is your first hint on what v-cube will be released. LoL, I have know idea what I'm talking about btw


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 18, 2010)

Tyson said:


> 6x6 and 7x7 event sat the Mall of America 2011 competition will still be held, but in an unofficial capacity. Records from these events will not be submitted to the WCA.


 
why are they going to be unofficial?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 18, 2010)

rubiksczar said:


> It's a V-CUBE event and the events are 2x2-7x7s. Usually, when it's a V-CUBE event there is the events are 5x5-7x7s. that is your first hint on what v-cube will be released. LoL, I have know idea what I'm talking about btw



If we had just 5x5-7x7, we wouldn't have a lot of people. 2x2 and 3x3 are the quickest events (in terms of speed), so they have the most audience "Wow" factor.


----------



## Cubing321 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a question...What does it mean when 6x6 and 7x7 are "unofficial"??


----------



## Bryan (Dec 18, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> I have a question...What does it mean when 6x6 and 7x7 are "unofficial"??


 
Results won't be in the WCA database, but the events will still be held.


----------



## Jacube (Dec 22, 2010)

Will there be a stage or platform? Er is everything just on regular floor?


----------



## BigSams (Dec 22, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Results won't be in the WCA database, but the events will still be held.


Why?


----------



## Matt (Dec 22, 2010)

Verdes suddenly cracking down on Guhongs, V-Cube unveiling their "new cube". Is the V3 about come out ?! Perhaps it'll take over as the main speedcube O.O


----------



## Logan (Dec 22, 2010)

Jacube said:


> Will there be a stage or platform? Er is everything just on regular floor?


 
I'm guessing we'll be on the stage (based on Bryan's earlier pic), but that looks a little small, so they might just ditch that and have it on the floor.


----------



## Jacube (Dec 22, 2010)

Matt said:


> Verdes suddenly cracking down on Guhongs, V-Cube unveiling their "new cube". Is the V3 about come out ?! Perhaps it'll take over as the main speedcube O.O


 I'm curious if there will be any tension if V-Cube representatives see people using Guhongs and Maru 4x4s.


----------



## Matsushime (Dec 22, 2010)

izovire said:


> This actually sounds very interesting... So I may go to this comp.
> 
> I'd also like to check out the mall... because I'm thinking about moving to a kiosk soon... so I have more foot traffic...
> 
> I also might organize a comp. at Colorado Mills mall... but I still need to talk to the manager >_>




I would be there.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 22, 2010)

Jacube said:


> Will there be a stage or platform? Er is everything just on regular floor?


 
I don't know for sure. There are a few different ways the tables could be arranged to fit on a stage, but I'm not sure how big of a stage they have, and if most events are just smaller (booksignings, etc). For example, we normally have 4 tables in a straight line, but there's no reason you couldn't have two rows of tables. Or two facing forward and two facing the sides.

Hopefully the stuff with V-Cubes will be worked out by the time the competition is going to happen. But for now, the 6x6 and 7x7 events will still be held, there will be prizes for them, they just won't be entered into the WCA database. That's the only difference. And no, this is not just my decision, it's based on many things, so don't blame me personally.

Also, one thing I may do different at this event is talk more since we'll have such a public audience that is switching out often so they know what's going on. I won't be talking non-stop, but I'm not going to be silent for the whole 45 minutes an event is occurring. This is an excellent time to promote speedcubing, so I will do that. Also, we want to make sure that the sponsors do get some advertising for sponsoring the competition. It may be facts about speedcubing, the WCA, the sponsors, the events, etc. Speak up if you have any issues.

Also, I would suggest if you're doing blindfolded to bring earplugs. It will be very difficult to control the noise. There's a constant din from the amusement park, but it shouldn't be too bad because it's constant, but you may have some people clapping. And no, I won't be talking as much during BLD.

Also, registration fees must be paid online only. We don't have time to wast collecting the fee the day of the competition. It's just a flat $5 so it shouldn't be too big of a deal. Please don't wait until the week before to register because of this. That just makes my life that much harder.

Fun fact: MOA has no heating system.


----------



## Jacube (Dec 22, 2010)

Bryan said:


> This is an excellent time to promote speedcubing


 
If someone set a up a table selling puzzles, I'm sure they would do pretty well.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 22, 2010)

Bryan said:


> And no, this is not just my decision, it's based on many things, so don't blame me personally.


 
I'm sorry, I was told to blame you personally. You guys should get your facts straight before passing the blame on each other.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 22, 2010)

Jacube said:


> If someone set a up a table selling puzzles, I'm sure they would do pretty well.


 
I'm guessing there's mall rules against that.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Dec 22, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm sorry, I was told to blame you personally. You guys should get your facts straight before passing the blame on each other.


 
It had nothing to with Bryan, i can attest to that. So if someone is blaming Bryan directly, they have their facts wrong.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 22, 2010)

> 12/17/10 14:36:18 - hey, if the organizer doesn't want to host the event as official, take it up with him
> 12/17/10 14:36:38 - bryan has to deal with these people face to face
> 12/17/10 14:36:41 - he didn't want to be the one to announce it


This is what I have to go on from a reputable source :/ Maybe this person shouldn't be lying then.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 25, 2010)

TimMc said:


> With six (6) competitors registered so far, it looks like you've a lot of time to work with. But what's the expected turnout for MOA2011?


 
I'd expect a turnout of at least 30 people, but probably more. The reason so few are registered right now is the fact that since there's such little time in the venue, I'm not going to waste time trying to collect registration fees at the venue. We plan on hitting the ground running. If you have a competition where people aren't required to prepay, they'll sign up early and no-show. If they actually have to pay, they'll wait until the very end to sign up. The registration fee is the only compensation for me to cover all my costs (printing everything, scoresheets, replacing broken equipment, etc). It's all put to competition costs and future competitions if there's extra. I don't personally compensate myself for all the hours I put towards a competition.

As for the other stuff, hopefully we'll have some more details in a few days.


----------



## Logan (Dec 25, 2010)

*puts date on calendar* 
I'll bet we go over 35 (maybe >40) competitors this year since there's an airport near, and since it's such a good venue. I'm really looking forward to this, and if you need any help, Bryan, just ask.


----------



## 43... Ã— 10Â¹â¹ (Dec 25, 2010)

> Interview with Guus Razoux Schultz
> [...] the WC1982 in Budapest [...]
> The event got a lot of media attention. But we have to be fair: those young boys, me included, were only slaves of the Rubik's Revenge (4x4x4 cube) marketing machine. Only 19 national champions were allowed to compete. The Revenge didn't sell and no more WC's after that till 2003.



WC1982-MoA2011


----------



## CFOPnotFridrich (Dec 25, 2010)

^Are we seeing history being repeated?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Dec 25, 2010)

izovire said:


> This actually sounds very interesting... So I may go to this comp.
> 
> I'd also like to check out the mall... because I'm thinking about moving to a kiosk soon... so I have more foot traffic...
> 
> I also might organize a comp. at Colorado Mills mall... but I still need to talk to the manager >_>


 
u arent going to protest????


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 26, 2010)

It seems like there is another conflict between the cubing community and V-Cubes. I hope there will be more information from either side soon, untill then it would be best to not speculate and just wait for "official" information.

However, doing an official WCA-event at an official WCA competition (rules, delegate, etc etc) without having the results saved in the official WCA-database seems like something that would only hurt competitors and wouldn't be benificial at all. I hope someone can explain why this decision was made.


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 26, 2010)

Agreed, i believe we'd all really like an explanation....


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 26, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> I hope someone can explain why this decision was made.


 
Because some people like to exploit their power and make irrational decisions.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 26, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Because some people like to exploit their power and make irrational decisions.


 We all get it Dan. You are totally pissed about this decision and it is pretty obvious who you are pissed at. I just hope for a better explanation so I can hear the other side of this story.

This whole Guhong/V-Cubes mess shouldn't become a EveryCube vs V-Cubes vs WCA cage-fight!

I will just keep reading what others post and hope for an official statement from Verdes. Cross-posting this because it might be interesting for others here to read as well, although it is a bit off-topic


----------



## izovire (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm still contemplating whether or not I will attend this competition... clearly it's not worth it without 6x6 and 7x7 being unofficial... I mean, if no one will attend then it would be an easy prize winning for me. But I'd sure like there to be more people so I can advertise for Puzzle Addictions. I wouldn't be able to sell there for multiple reasons... but it would be a good chance to talk to my future customers and puzzle suppliers... 

But oh well... I will still try and get a competition organized at a mall in Colorado... and there will be 6x6 and 7x7... and cash prizes... sponsored by "Puzzle Addictions" and if they're not official there will be no competition...


----------



## Bryan (Jan 3, 2011)

Just an update, the 6x6 and 7x7 will be official. Hopefully for those of you whose decision hinged on this fact will be able to make it.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 3, 2011)

Awesome! This inspires me to dust off my 6x6 and start practicing!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 3, 2011)

omg same!


----------



## Bryan (Jan 3, 2011)

For some people wondering about how much exposure this will provide for speedcubing:

http://www.minneapolis.org/page/mall-america-minneapolis.jsp - "The Mall of America attracts more visitors than Disney World, Graceland and the Grand Canyon combined."

While not all of them will stop and what, many of them will probably walk by the area.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah....for those of you that live out of state, i'd recommend coming just for the fact that you get to shop around the mall. the place is amazing...

Also...I don't think lots have said this one yet....but....V cube 9 release possibly?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 3, 2011)

My bet would be on V-Cube 2 and/or V-Cube 4. I was told back in August they'd be released around the new year, but they were hoping for November.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 3, 2011)

They are releasing a smaller cube. Its been mentioned somewhere.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 10, 2011)

After doing some more lurking....looks like V cube 2....interesting....


----------



## izovire (Jan 10, 2011)

Bryan said:


> For some people wondering about how much exposure this will provide for speedcubing:
> 
> http://www.minneapolis.org/page/mall-america-minneapolis.jsp - "The Mall of America attracts more visitors than Disney World, Graceland and the Grand Canyon combined."
> 
> While not all of them will stop and what, many of them will probably walk by the area.



More exposure for puzzle addictions too! I won't be selling at the competition (we all know why) but I will have tons of flyers and business cards ready. My main reason for wanting to go... and also 7x7 I guess


----------



## JackJ (Jan 16, 2011)

Ahh. My mini qj just broke on me. Does anyone have a spare 4x4 they are willing to lend me?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 16, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Ahh. My mini qj just broke on me. Does anyone have a spare 4x4 they are willing to lend me?


 
Eastsheen?


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 16, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Ahh. My mini qj just broke on me. Does anyone have a spare 4x4 they are willing to lend me?


 
I could lend you a mini QJ


----------



## Jacube (Jan 16, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Ahh. My mini qj just broke on me. Does anyone have a spare 4x4 they are willing to lend me?


 
Mini QJ


----------



## JackJ (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll have to try them and see what one fits me best. Thanks.


----------



## Jacube (Jan 17, 2011)

I wonder if we'll get little name cards like at Cubetcha 2010. Bryan?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 17, 2011)

JackJ said:


> I'll have to try them and see what one fits me best. Thanks.


 
I have a Maru if you need too but i doubt you'll like it maore than others more like what you're used to.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 17, 2011)

Jacube said:


> I wonder if we'll get little name cards like at Cubetcha 2010. Bryan?


 
Nope. I kind of expect people to reuse their Cubetcha name tags. And as for people who didn't compete at Cubetcha, I don't have the time to make some.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 17, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Nope. I kind of expect people to reuse their Cubetcha name tags. And as for people who didn't compete at Cubetcha, I don't have the time to make some.


 
environmental friendly!


----------



## Bryan (Jan 20, 2011)

If anyone has an interesting aspect to their cubing career and wants to talk to the media, let me know. It doesn't have to be "Pursuit of Happyness" quality, just interesting.

Media interview might be on Saturday morning at the TV studio or Sunday morning live from the mall.


----------



## izovire (Jan 20, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Ahh. My mini qj just broke on me. Does anyone have a spare 4x4 they are willing to lend me?


 
I will have a suitcase full of puzzles.


----------



## izovire (Jan 20, 2011)

Bryan said:


> If anyone has an interesting aspect to their cubing career and wants to talk to the media, let me know. It doesn't have to be "Pursuit of Happyness" quality, just interesting.
> 
> Media interview might be on Saturday morning at the TV studio or Sunday morning live from the mall.


 
I'd be willing to participate in a media interview. Since I'm trying my best to get more people interested in cubing.


----------



## Logan (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe we'll be on the news if its a slow day XD

I'm really excited to see the people who don't usually go to midwest competitions. Sounds like this will be a very enjoyable comp.



Bryan said:


> If anyone has an interesting aspect to their cubing career and wants to talk to the media, let me know. It doesn't have to be "Pursuit of Happyness" quality, just interesting.
> 
> Media interview might be on Saturday morning at the TV studio or Sunday morning live from the mall.


 What stations will be there? (I don't have a very interesting story, just curious)


----------



## Tobs (Jan 30, 2011)

Could anyone lend me a 4x4 on the Competition too? I have doubts that my QJ will survive a solve without a big pop :/


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tobs said:


> Could anyone lend me a 4x4 on the Competition too? I have doubts that my QJ will survive a solve without a big pop :/


 
Once again. If you need i can lend you one. I have a few actually, x-cube and a shengshou that i wont use. If anyone wants to buy one let me know.

And David if your reading this, are you coming?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 7, 2011)

if you are referring to woner, he is highly doubtful.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 7, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> if you are referring to woner, he is highly doubtful.


 
Why is that?


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 7, 2011)

Is he going to let someone else win at this one? ^o^

edit: I really hope my 3x3 times weren't so much fail like last time.

BTW Brian...what's going to be the cutoff for 4/5/6/7?
I know i can sub 4 my 5x5....i should be good, right?


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 7, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> Why is that?


 
I have no way to get there.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 8, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> BTW Brian...what's going to be the cutoff for 4/5/6/7?
> I know i can sub 4 my 5x5....i should be good, right?


 
I'll know once registration closes so that we know how many competitors there are. We want to keep on time, but more importantly, keep it interesting.


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 10, 2011)

Would anybody like to meet up at Mall of America the saturday before the comp?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 12, 2011)

I most likely could.


----------



## Jacube (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow. A lot of people registered at the last second. Like 11 in less than a day.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 14, 2011)

Just registered, I'm going for sure.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm all registered and ready to go...And my little brother is going to do 3x3.
By the way how exactly does the combined limit work?


----------



## Jacube (Feb 14, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> I'm all registered and ready to go...And my little brother is going to do 3x3.
> By the way how exactly does the combined limit work?


 Whatever the combined limit is, you have to get at least that time in one of your first two solves of the average in order to finish the average.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh. Jeezus. Iiiiiiiidk if i can make it...i'm going to practice like a beast, and i really hope i can...but....wow


----------



## Jacube (Feb 14, 2011)

haha. Which one are you talking about?


----------



## Jacube (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh also I think Bryan said the limits might change depending on the people going or the number of people. Not sure


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well im so close to being sub 2 on 4x4. And i'm pushing sub 3:20ish on 5x5. I love both of the puzzles to death, but i can't compete fully in them despite the practice i've put in. * sigh * ah well. I'll just hope the combined limits will be a little less harsh. I mostly go for the sittin around and talking. And buyin cubes. Which reminds me....anybody got anything they know they want to sell off? I'm willing to look at anything really.....need a skewb for sure. Maybe try out some 4x4s
....which reminds me is Pixel going to be there?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 14, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> I'll just hope the combined limits will be a little less harsh.


 
Probably not. In the "old days", I had really lenient cutoff times. But competitions started getting larger and larger. At some point you just have to finally say enough is enough and establish a limit so we're not taking two hours for the event.

And even for this, I may have to adjust the cutoffs because of the large number of unknowns. 20 people are signed up for 5x5. 9 of them have never competed before. I know the though process for some is "Well, maybe people will mess up and I can get the cash prize" and others is "It's a flat fee, so I don't care what I sign up for."

Also, with a great audience exposure like this, what would you rather display:

2 hours of people going slow on 7x7, or 45 minutes of people being fast on 7x7, 45 minutes of OH, and 30 minutes of another round of 2x2? Obviously the latter is going to be better for the large majority of the competitors and the spectators.


----------



## Tobs (Feb 14, 2011)

Jacube said:


> Whatever the combined limit is, you have to get at least that time in one of your first two solves of the average in order to finish the average.


But the average can be over 1:30, or did I miss something?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 14, 2011)

Tobs said:


> But the average can be over 1:30, or did I miss something?


 
If you get 2:00 on the first solve, and 1:30 on the second solve, you would get to go on, and if you got more 2:00, then you'd be fine.

But if you got two 2:00 in the first two, then you'd be done.


----------



## Tobs (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok thanks, should be possible for me.

Can't wait til Sunday, gonna be an awesome "international" competition.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 14, 2011)

I understand, Brian * sigh * 
And hope you have a safe trip over Tobs!


----------



## Jacube (Feb 14, 2011)

Carl you should bring your crazyfoot 3x3, aka the huge 3x3. That was yours at cubetcha right?


----------



## Tobs (Feb 14, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> I understand, Brian * sigh *
> And hope you have a safe trip over Tobs!


 
Trip over? I'm already in Minnesota, for nearly 1 month now.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 16, 2011)

Tobs said:


> Trip over? I'm already in Minnesota, for nearly 1 month now.


In that case i hope you've been enjoying the weather xD


----------



## JackJ (Feb 18, 2011)

I heard there is a storm supposed to hit Minneapolis on Sunday night. Great I have school the next day. :/


----------



## Logan (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, we're supposed to get a ton of snow. Hope the roads aren't too bad. 
@Jack I don't  4-day weekends FTW!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 19, 2011)

5 inches is not a ton. Especially for Minnesota.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 19, 2011)

I heard were supposed to get 1.5 inches of ice though. :/ Ice is not fun to drive on.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 19, 2011)

JackJ said:


> I heard were supposed to get 1.5 inches of ice though. :/ Ice is not fun to drive on.


 
It's only not fun if you crash, you could probably have a ton of fun driving on ice.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 19, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> It's only not fun if you crash, you could probably have a ton of fun driving on ice.


 
Is landing airplanes on ice fun?


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah i really hope this doesn't snow too much...
my mother is PARANOID about driving in snow, despite having lived here her whole life >_>


----------



## Cubing321 (Feb 19, 2011)

Whenever it snows my dad drives *half* the speed limit :/


----------



## Bryan (Feb 19, 2011)

JackJ said:


> I heard were supposed to get 1.5 inches of ice though. :/ Ice is not fun to drive on.


 
When there's ice on the road MNDOT puts on salt, and it makes a huge huge difference.


----------



## izovire (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm about to go to the airport now! So excited!


----------



## Cubing321 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm either going tonight with my dad or he'll drive me up tommorow morning depending on the roads


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 19, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Is landing airplanes on ice fun?


 
Only if you don't need to stop.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 19, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> [email protected] your forum name and answering a question about aviation


OMG THATS SO FUNNY NO ONE WOULD EVER HAVE NOTICED THAT WITHOUT YOUR HELP


----------



## Logan (Feb 19, 2011)

I REALLY hope my dad doesn't make me drive -_- I hate ice.


----------



## izovire (Feb 19, 2011)

Airports usually de-ice everything anyway. Good luck to all you guys that are driving.


----------



## Cubing321 (Feb 19, 2011)

izovire said:


> Airports usually de-ice everything anyway. Good luck to all you guys that are driving.


 
See you there!


----------



## Jacube (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah most likely not going because of the snow..... FRICKING WEATHER!!! and it had to be on this exact date


----------



## Tobs (Feb 19, 2011)

Jacube said:


> Yeah most likely not going because of the snow..... FRICKING WEATHER!!! and it had to be on this exact date


Same here, if the forecast comes true, we will stay at home


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 19, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> In germany??


 


Tobs said:


> [...] I'm already in Minnesota, for nearly 1 month now.



..


----------



## Bryan (Feb 19, 2011)

Talking with the MOA PR people,they said that President's Day was busy, but I didn't realize how busy until I stopped by the mall this afternoon. We should have a huge audience.

Also, the mall doors do open early. While the competition won't start until 11, people can get in before then.


----------



## Cubing321 (Feb 20, 2011)

I really hope I can make it


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck to all of you, I really hope you guys can make it... and goodnight.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not too worried about getting there but traffic is going to be a b**** if it snows all day. I knew there was a reason i bought a truck with 4 wheel drive but i didn't think i would need it for a cube competition...


----------



## Tobs (Feb 20, 2011)

Ivar and I will stay at home, thanks to this fu**** blizzard 
Is there another Competition til the end of June here in Minnesota or in the surrounding states?


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, how much snow is there?


----------



## Jacube (Feb 20, 2011)

Tobs said:


> Ivar and I will stay at home, thanks to this fu**** blizzard


 I'm with you man.


----------



## Jacube (Feb 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Wow, how much snow is there?


 
About a foot and a half.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacube said:


> About a foot and a half.


 
Surely the roads are plowed?


----------



## Jacube (Feb 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Surely the roads are plowed?


 
Yeah but it's constant snow. And some freezing rain.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well it started snowing at like 10 and it isn't suppose to stop until tonight so there will be quite a bit.


----------



## Cubing321 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have to stay home.  I wonder how many people acually showed up


----------



## joey (Feb 20, 2011)

42.43 4x4 NAR Dan Cohen


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 20, 2011)

> It's only America.



~Kirjava


----------



## joey (Feb 20, 2011)

2:29.xx 6x6 avg Le Dan Cohen.
2:37 2:24 2:28


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 20, 2011)

There was a real v-cube product unveiling or was it supposed to be the V2?


----------



## drept (Feb 20, 2011)

has any new products been revealed by v cube yet?


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 20, 2011)

It better not be the V2. That would be stupid.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 20, 2011)

They were just selling white V2's. Highlights: Dan Cohen 4x4 NAR, and a few 9 singles.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 20, 2011)

DYK...
Judging a whole comp really makes you slow.....
I finally have a 10 single....
2x2 sucked....
John got me to slap myself....
Me and John never got to do our dance...
Cyrus is short.....


----------



## JackJ (Feb 20, 2011)

I left before awards. Did Dan win everythink minus 2x2?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 21, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Judging a whole comp really makes you slow.....


 
Well, we could always cut the number of events in half so people can just sit around.

anyway, it took me almost 3 hours to get home, so scores will be validated tomorrow.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 21, 2011)

DCK.... (this is Minnesota btw)
Mr. Verdes is a nice guy...
New V cube will be for sure "before christmas" (note: read in a greek accent for full effect)
Mr. Verdes wouldn't sign my Foot Cube (understandable, but it made me baww a little inside).....
I hit two 17.xxs today ...
i didn't buy much of anything ....


----------



## Jacube (Feb 21, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> New V cube will be for sure "before christmas"


 
Thats almost a whole year but in V cube time thats pretty quick


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jacube said:


> Thats almost a whole year but in V cube time thats pretty quick


 
I know, right?
I couldn't con out of him what it would be though. But he kinda smiled when i said 4x4. So who knows...


----------



## Anthony (Feb 21, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> I couldn't con out of him what it would be though. But he kinda smiled when i said 4x4. So who knows...


 
And that's how rumors with no real backing start.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmm, so I was wondering why my guhong felt so weird on the last solve....just checked and their is water all over inside....I would personally like to thank whoever did that....


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 21, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Hmm, so I was wondering why my guhong felt so weird on the last solve....just checked and their is water all over inside....I would personally like to thank whoever did that....


 
oh yeah that was definitely me, I just couldn't hold it in any longer......not.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 21, 2011)

donchaknow:
I made my first successful 2x2 bld attempt in the car on the way here


----------



## izovire (Feb 21, 2011)

I was probably the last person there because I was talking a lot to KV and a few other people about business. By the time I was trying to leave around 7:30pm I found out that the shuttle bus to my hotel from the mall got stranded in the snow... Soon afterwards no more vehicles were able to pick anyone up. A lot of people got stuck at the mall and decided to spend the night there. 

I decided to walk back 2 miles to my hotel... It's a good thing you guys helped buy puzzles to lighten my luggage, because it was a real ***** walking back. About 15 inches of snow had fallen around the mall area.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 21, 2011)

Just a quick tip for Bryan... next time practice pronunciation before hand. Mainly Erik's last name.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2011)

DYK....
....Cyrus is tall?
...We're currently searching for a venue for the Events Christopher Hates Open? Events include FMC, 7x7x7, and Feet.
...Driving home has not been fun? It has taken us 6 hours to get to Mason City and we still have quite a ways to go.
...Ortega is fast?
...John couldn't fix my V6 pop? Only six or seven pieces came out.


I'm sure I'll think of more on the road.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 21, 2011)

DYK
I didn't get to complete my 6x6 mean becaue the timer stopped at .02 and I didn't realize it until after the first 2 centers. So I just quit. 
More to come.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 21, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> It's only not fun if you crash, you could probably have a ton of fun driving on ice.


 
this


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 21, 2011)

JackJ said:


> DYK
> I chose not to complete my 6x6 mean becaue the timer stopped at .02 and I didn't realize it until after the first 2 centers. So I just quit.
> More to come.


 
There you go.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 21, 2011)

lol yea, .02 counts as a timer malfunction, you get another solve.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 21, 2011)

Donchaknow?

...when doing my pre-competition equipment check earlier in the week, 7 out of 8 Stackmat timers needed new batteries?
...4 displays also needed new batteries?
...I bought a 6th display so that the stage would look "balanced"?
...I went up Saturday to make sure I was there before the storm?
...the drive up took about an hour?
...the drive back took almost three?
...the Mall of America has no heating system?
...they equipped me with a headset mike and taped it to my face?
...people miss my family when they can't come?
...people who can't be bothered to sign after each solve kind don't get much sympathy when I'm verifying scores?
...scores are verified and sent off?
...when I offered to add OH if some people would help judge so we could stay on track, someone replied, "I might judge.....like 70% sure."?
...We finished about 45 minutes early, but many people wanted to take off because of the storm, so we didn't add anything else?

A funny story. This girl comes up and says:

Girl: I think I registered for 3x3 BLD accidentally?
Me: <Check sheet> Nope, you're in the 3x3 regular.
Girl: OK, there's a problem with that because I don't know how to solve it.
Me: You don't know how to solve, or you can't solve fast?
Girl: I don't think I can solve it at all.
Me: Then why did you register?
Girl: My professor made me do this. He gave me the assignment 3 days ago.
Me: What class is this?
Girl: Writing 
Me: What did he make others do?
Girl: Other stuff, but I think mine's the only one that involves public humiliation. 
Me: OK, well, I suppose we'll put you on one of the end timers without a display.

So she sits and her cube gets scrambled, and she get seated right in the middle of the stage, with a display. Everyone is solving around her and her display is ticking into the minutes. I think around the 6 minute mark she has a green cross.
Judge: So, why do you start with green?
Girl: It's my favorite color.
Judge: I figured that was the reason.

The timer hits 10 minutes and shuts off. We ask her if she wants a second try, and she says no. OK. So 1 DNF on the scoresheet and then she goes and sits down. So then I decide that hshe should complete her assignment, so I have her come back on stage to do a team solve with Chris. She'll be turning, and Chris will tell her what to do. But this way she can say that she solved the cube. Of course, I turn on my microphone and explain this to the entire audience watching. 

6 minutes later, I announce that she has finished solving and the whole audience breaks into applause.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 21, 2011)

I wish i would have picked another cube to judge but noooo, nobody else wanted to figure out how to say her name so i got to stand on stage doing nothing for 10 minutes, woo hoo...


----------



## Bryan (Feb 21, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> nobody else wanted to figure out how to say her name


 
Oh, that reminds me. During the events, I would announce what the current world records were. So for the 2x2: "Current single record is .96, held by Erik" then suddenly in my mind, I realize I've never heard his name pronounced, everyone just calls him "Erik" or it's in type (nope, I do not listen to CubeCast). I also realize that I can't pause and go, "Uhh..", so I just continue to plow through with a complete butchering of his name. All the cubers on stage laugh at my horrible pronunciation, but I just continue on.


----------



## Logan (Feb 21, 2011)

As soon as I heard you talking about 2x2 records my mind goes "I hope he knows how to pronounce Erik's last name".
It's dyke, Bryon. Dyke, not dick.
Edit: I'm dumb, sorry Bry*a*n


----------



## Bryan (Feb 21, 2011)

Logan said:


> It's dyke, Bryon. Dyke, not dick.


 
It's Bryan, not Bryon.


Results are up. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...s=All+Results&competitionId=MallOfAmerica2011 Let me know if anyone has mistakes.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 21, 2011)

Well If you looked at my first 2 solves it takes me like 7 minutes to solve the 6x6. I was exhausted, and I knew the regulations. lol


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL Bryan what was with that random old asian guy? He came over when i was standing near the side area and ask "how to get on stage to solve cube" I told him i think you really had to preregister, but also told him to go talk to you. He preceeded to go up on stage and akwardly ask random people up there about signing up from what i saw...


----------



## JyH (Feb 21, 2011)

What was the new product released by V-Cubes?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 21, 2011)

It was the v2. It was going to be a surprise but it was leaked.


----------



## Tobs (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anybody know if there is a another Competition in Minnesota or South/North Dakota til June?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 22, 2011)

Tobs said:


> Does anybody know if there is a another Competition in Minnesota or South/North Dakota til June?


 
Their will be a competition in Rochester sometime in June or July most likely.


----------



## Logan (Feb 22, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> LOL Bryan what was with that random old asian guy? He came over when i was standing near the side area and ask "how to get on stage to solve cube" I told him i think you really had to preregister, but also told him to go talk to you. He preceeded to go up on stage and akwardly ask random people up there about signing up from what i saw...


 
Did he have kids? They kept walking around with my cubes. When I asked for them back, he yelled something at me in another language, said something that sounded like Lubix, then shoved them in my face...


----------



## Tobs (Feb 22, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Their will be a competition in Rochester sometime in June or July most likely.


 Hopefully in June would be awesome


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ i think he did have kids. He also came over to me with a random guhong that was " broke (one edge popped out) like he singled me out when i was going to talk to Konstantinos again....that was wierd.


----------



## Logan (Feb 22, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> ^^ i think he did have kids. He also came over to me with a random guhong that was " broke (one edge popped out) like he singled me out when i was going to talk to Konstantinos again....that was wierd.


 
That was mine -_-


----------



## Bryan (Feb 22, 2011)

Tobs said:


> Does anybody know if there is a another Competition in Minnesota or South/North Dakota til June?


 
Is Clinton, IA too far? I've found no interested people in organizing something in ND, but I would love to do one there.

Yeah, that old guy didn't know what was going on. I call his kid up, (or I think he approached me and wanted his kid to go now), so he comes up with his cube, and then Jacob Chenitz is telling me it was his cube. I'm completely confused since I saw the kid bring it up. And the kid can't communicate where he got it from (and I believe he was born in the USA, not an immigrant) so we track down his dad, and again, the kid seems can't seem to understand that if he points to a large crowd, I can't pick out a stranger I met 5 minutes ago. We find the dad and ask him where they got the cube, and he's like, "We just took one from the table." I tell him he needs to bring his own, "Oh, we don't have his with us." So I lent him mine and got it back. I should really keep a crappy storebought for these situations.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 22, 2011)

That was pretty funny....Jacob was just like "I'm 100% sure this is mine! I know it's mine." Over and over agan....haha.


----------



## Tobs (Feb 22, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Is Clinton, IA too far? I've found no interested people in organizing something in ND, but I would love to do one there.


Would be a 7,5 hours trip, so i have to see, but I dont believe that my host parents would drive so far :/ Is there someone going to the Iowa Open and have to go through the area of Willmar, MN and could eventually pick up two guys?


----------



## chris410 (Feb 22, 2011)

Did anyone try any of the new v cubes? Was the 6b there?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 22, 2011)

chris410 said:


> Did anyone try any of the new v cubes? Was the 6b there?


 
.....I don't know how many times it's been said, but only the v2 was there...


----------



## Logan (Feb 22, 2011)

I really should take inventory of all of my 3x3s. Or just not bring all 15-odd of them..


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 22, 2011)

^Both.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 23, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Is Clinton, IA too far? I've found no interested people in organizing something in ND, but I would love to do one there.
> 
> Yeah, that old guy didn't know what was going on. I call his kid up, (or I think he approached me and wanted his kid to go now), so he comes up with his cube, and then Jacob Chenitz is telling me it was his cube. I'm completely confused since I saw the kid bring it up. And the kid can't communicate where he got it from (and I believe he was born in the USA, not an immigrant) so we track down his dad, and again, the kid seems can't seem to understand that if he points to a large crowd, I can't pick out a stranger I met 5 minutes ago. We find the dad and ask him where they got the cube, and he's like, "We just took one from the table." I tell him he needs to bring his own, "Oh, we don't have his with us." So I lent him mine and got it back. I should really keep a crappy storebought for these situations.


 
Why did you let him compete? I'm sure he could have just bought a cube. Or just point him to your sales table in the future when you have a sales table. People need to learn to follow the rules.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with Tyson. it isn't your job to bring a cube for some idiot, even if he isn't familiar with the rules. Its just like driving a car and getting pulled over, they don't care if you aren't familiar with the law because it's your responsibility to know it.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 23, 2011)

Tyson said:


> Why did you let him compete? I'm sure he could have just bought a cube. Or just point him to your sales table in the future when you have a sales table. People need to learn to follow the rules.


 
You underestimate the communication barrier. Pointing him to the sales table would've resulted in him stealing from that. They seemed that confused.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=293903&id=25943667371

Some pictures from Marble's Facebook page.


----------

